# simulador de pics



## omfreg (May 28, 2006)

Hola a todos , hace tiempo que estoy en este foro, y hasta hace poco me he dedicado a cosas de audio y radiofrecuencia.
Quiero empezar a meterme en el mundo de los pics, tengo el PIC16F84 que es el estandar, el programador T20 que admite este pic, el icprog que es otro tipico programa para grabar pics y un manual larguillo de programas sobre el PIC16F84.
El problema es que antes de meterme a saco, querria tener un cimulador de pics que me permitiese simular el circuito antes de montarlo.
He estado mirando, y los que he visto son los clasicos, simupic, Mplab etc. Todavia no me los he mirado a fondo pero, mi pregunta es:
Hay algun programa que permita programar pics en ensamblador, y que posea una parte para simularlo como si lo montases en placa? y que sea en castellano si puede ser, ya se que quiza es pedir mucho  ops: 
si conoceis alguno que se pueda descargar con el google o con el emule decidmelo porfa 
Muchas gracias


----------



## microextremo (May 28, 2006)

revisa esta web http://www.pic16f84a.com que es muy interesante, es de un libro pero todos sus proyectos se pueden simular con el PROTEUS que es un simulador que se puede ajustar a tus requerimientos... pero si has visto el Sim2000 http://www.abcdatos.com/programas/programa/l3730.html) y no te ha agradado entonces creo que eres muy exigente... yo en particular siempre uso el MPLAB buscando siempre la ultima version...   
de todas maneras un consejo que te doy es que no te quedes en el simulador que puede ser muy bonito, pero el fin de los microcontroladores no es simularlo sino hacer hardware y en realidad no es tan dificil, ademas malogrando se aprende


----------



## lautaroska (Feb 28, 2009)

Buenas...

He probado con el sim2000 pero solo me permite simular el P16F84a. Alguien sabe de algun simulador para el P16F870?

muchas gracias


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Feb 28, 2009)

No se si el Proteus simula el pic que mencionaste, pero sse le puede agregar librerias con componentes.
Para simular te ahorra trabajo por ej. no es necesaario conectar la alimentación. Le cargas el .HEX y listo

Otra cosa como es eso de simular con MPLAB?


----------

